# Where are you from?!?!



## DoctorCosmonaut (Nov 11, 2009)

I was wondering where you all are from


----------



## Isa (Nov 11, 2009)

I am from Montreal, Quebec, Canada.
What about you Jordan?


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Nov 11, 2009)

Isa said:


> I am from Montreal, Quebec, Canada.
> What about you Jordan?



You didn't vote?

I'm from Oregon. Love it here... but I think my Torts would like Florida more


----------



## Isa (Nov 11, 2009)

Oppps sorry, I did not see I had to vote .
It is done.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Nov 11, 2009)

I hope no one gets offended that their country isn't up there... I just kinda was going to do US states, then I figured that there were a lot of people from other countries on here too (and put the ones I thought would be most prevalent on here), and then I really didn't have anymore room (because of the poll limit).


----------



## Isa (Nov 11, 2009)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> I hope no one gets offended that their country isn't up there... I just kinda was going to do US states, then I figured that there were a lot of people from other countries on here too (and put the ones I thought would be most prevalent on here), and then I really didn't have anymore room (because of the poll limit).



Do not tell me you did not want to add your Canadian Cousins in the poll


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Nov 11, 2009)

Isa said:


> DoctorCosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> > I hope no one gets offended that their country isn't up there... I just kinda was going to do US states, then I figured that there were a lot of people from other countries on here too (and put the ones I thought would be most prevalent on here), and then I really didn't have anymore room (because of the poll limit).
> ...



Oh they were always in the plan, trust me


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2009)

What a great idea! We get some sort of little picture of the different places our members reside, but having it like this in a graph is going to be eye-opening. Thanks for thinking of it, Jordon.

Yvonne


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Nov 11, 2009)

I think so too  No problem!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Nov 11, 2009)

Funny that out of the world--of replies thus far--Oregon is tied with California for most common residence lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree...this is a great idea! betcha we don't get any more from Oregon...


----------



## Kadaan (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been living in California for 2 years come January, but I lived in Hawaii for 25 years so I picked that instead


----------



## terryo (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm in New York....Yay Yankees....


----------



## shelber10 (Nov 11, 2009)

NEW YORK!!!!!!!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Nov 11, 2009)

This may turn out to be a really strong link between state population and tortoise enthusiast  Lets see how accurate in comparison (% votes to % of total US pop state makes up) this all turns out to be


----------



## dmmj (Nov 11, 2009)

I could tell you where I am from, but then I would have to kill you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 12, 2009)

dmmj said:


> I could tell you where I am from, but then I would have to kill you.



I'm pretty sure the original intent was to find out where tortoise-keepers are living now...not where were you were born.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Nov 12, 2009)

Where are the Canadiansss!!!! I am the only one who voted .


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 12, 2009)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> Funny that out of the world--of replies thus far--Oregon is tied with California for most common residence lol



Hah! I'm wiiling to bet close to 50% will be from California, because (1) it's a big state and (2) it's got the perfect climate for our chelonians to spend time outdoors, where they belong.


----------



## terryo (Nov 12, 2009)

I see New York is catching up...why is there a little star next to NY?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok then, I could tel you where I live but then I would have to kill you. , besides I voted.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Well I'm not tellin, but I know were you live, dmmj. lol (sung to na na na na na na) 
I voted also.


----------



## mctlong (Nov 12, 2009)

Ooooh, looks like we're winning. Go California!



terryo said:


> I see New York is catching up...why is there a little star next to NY?



The star shows you which one you voted for.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 12, 2009)

Washington!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Nov 13, 2009)

I was born in the UK but live in spain


----------



## Shelly (Nov 13, 2009)

Kadaan said:


> I lived in Hawaii for 25 years so I picked that instead



Where?


----------



## Kadaan (Nov 14, 2009)

Shelly said:


> Kadaan said:
> 
> 
> > I lived in Hawaii for 25 years so I picked that instead
> ...



I was born on Oahu and lived in Manoa for 2 years. My dad got a job at a Papaya plantation on Kauai, so I lived in Princeville from 2-4. After that he got a job at Maui Pineapple Company so I lived in Hali'imaile on Maui from 4-12. After that he got a job as a pastor in Kona, so I lived on the Big Island from 12-25 (graduated from University of Hawaii at Hilo.)

And that's my life story


----------



## terryo (Nov 14, 2009)

It must be so beautiful there.


----------



## Stazz (Nov 14, 2009)

I am SO chuffed to see you put up South Africa Jordan  This is fun to see who really is from where on the poll!


----------



## Traveller (Nov 15, 2009)

We're in the Ottawa Valley, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Nov 15, 2009)

I put it up because I knew at least you are South African


----------



## Stazz (Nov 15, 2009)

Hahhaha why thank you


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 8, 2010)

**BUMP**

Where ya'll from?!


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 8, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA!!!!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Candy (Aug 8, 2010)

How are we supposed to vote there are no boxes to mark?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 8, 2010)

A long time ago, in a galaxy far far away.


----------



## Scooter (Aug 8, 2010)

I thought there would be more from Florida


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 8, 2010)

Is the poll closed still??


----------



## chadk (Aug 8, 2010)

No, I voted. Looks like several more from CA voted since I did too...


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh okay, cool, thanks for clarifying that


----------



## Becki (Aug 9, 2010)

*[split] Closed? But I wanna know where they are from!*

New Mexico ....Albuquerque here!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 9, 2010)

*RE: Closed? But I wanna know where they are from!*

Hi Becki:

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 9, 2010)

i voted and it worked just fine for me!


----------



## DeanS (Aug 9, 2010)

I was born in Los Angeles, grew up in Pasadena, moved to another part of Pasadena, then to Rowland Heights, Seal Beach, Arcadia then to San Diego (to work at the zoo). I finally moved outta CA to live in FL (to work at Lion Country Safari)...then moved back after only a coupla years in FL. I now reside in Lancaster, CA...the beautiful (?) high desert. Who knows what's next...but I've been here almost 6 years...that's the longest since my childhood


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow you've really gotten around lol
Do you work for a zoo now?


----------



## DeanS (Aug 9, 2010)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> Wow you've really gotten around lol
> Do you work for a zoo now?



No...Animal Services (City of Los Angeles)


----------



## travisgn (Aug 11, 2010)

I just put in the sole vote for Michigan, though I know there are at least two or three others here from Michigan.

Lived in a small town called Grayling since I was 3 (now 24), but I'm in East Lansing now going to school.


----------

